# Furs at Science Fiction Conventions



## Rivercoon (Nov 21, 2016)

Furry conventions grew out of science fiction conventions.  The Furry Parties at various cons in the 1980's led to ConFURence.  Midwest FurFest started as an offshoot of the furry track at DucKon.
I have been attending Loscon since 1983 and intend to do so again this weekend.  How many modern furry fans also go to SF cons?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello! My mate, Okami_No_Heishi, & I actually found furries at Momocon this past May. We have always been sci-fi geeks, but neither of us had ever heard anything about the furries before. We want to go to Dragoncon, hopefully 2017, but we already have tix for Momo. And if Okami has his way, we will be going to FWA too. 

We love to cosplay as Space Pirates, at Renfest too, so of course okami wants a partial suit.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Hello! My mate, Okami_No_Heishi, & I actually found furries at Momocon this past May. We have always been sci-fi geeks, but neither of us had ever heard anything about the furries before. We want to go to Dragoncon, hopefully 2017, but we already have tix for Momo. And if Okami has his way, we will be going to FWA too.
> 
> We love to cosplay as Space Pirates, at Renfest too, so of course okami wants a partial suit.


And you two must come to Midwest Furfest next year.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

I go to Mid-South Con and have been there in fursuit before.  It is in Memphis, TN in March.


----------

